# Own “Jersey Boys” on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD, and Digital HD on November 11th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Clint Eastwood brings the magic to the screen.”
> 
> — Mike Wilber, NBC News
> 
> ...


----------

